# Tension que entrega un electret



## juanma2468 (May 3, 2011)

Hola que tal, he buscado por el buscador sobre este tema pero no he encontrado lo que buscaba, quisiera saber que tension pico entraga como maximo y sin distorsion un microfono electret polarizandolo entre 1 y 2 mA, y que tension maxima soporta de alimentacion. Si tienen algun datasheet, con eso me sirve y lo veo yo. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Vitruvio (May 4, 2011)

Dependiendo del modelo entre 1.5 y 4.5 voltios.
Los esquemáticos de preamplificadores que aparecen por ahí para electret (cápsulas pre-polarizadas, no confundir con condensador ni con piezoeléctrico), indican una resistencia de unos 15K en serie con una fuente de 12 Voltios, lo cual es consistente con la polarización que indicas de 1mA aprox.
La distorsión no depende del voltaje de salida del electret, sino de la tolerancia del pre al votaje que este le aporte. Él solo puede distorcionar por sus propios medios si de aplica una presión sonora superior a la especificada por su sensibilidad.


----------



## Vitruvio (May 5, 2011)

Perdón. No me expresé bien en el mensaje anterior y puede mal interpretarse.
Dije "entre 1.5 y 4.5 voltios, dependiendo del modelo", pero no me refería a la tensión de salida de un electret, sino a la tensión de polarización mínima. 
La tensión de salida va a depender de la sensibilidad específica del modelo y de la presión sonora a que sea expuesto.

Disculpas. Saludos


----------

